# "cool" fan



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, my "new" (old) fan came in yesterday, and I couldn't be more thrilled. She come from a '66 Cadillac, and appears to be significantly more substantial than the flimsy 17.5" flex fan that was on it. Though they advertised it as 18 1/2" (was only 18") the blades themselves were 5/8" longer than the flex, plus one extra blade for good measure. The last 1" of the blades are "wing tipped" towards the front, bringing them 1 1/8" to the inner section of the shroud (flex fan was 1 7/8" at the same point). Bolted it on the pump, gave it a spin,(seems like a LOT more air flow even right there compared to the flex doing the same test) and checked the run-out. 1/16" off on one blade- tweaked it , now that sucker spins true! This fan had surface rust, but was pleasantly surprised that all the rivets were intact and blades were attached very solidly. Have stripped the old paint to the metal, and am in the process of repainting. I am, as they say, "pleased as punch". Will report back later with the results. :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Would be great if you could share some pics!!:lol:


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*how to post ******* pictures in a thread*

After spending 45 minutes going around in circles and getting nowhere, it seems I've forgotten how to post ******* pictures in a thread! Haven't posted any in a few months. Can't even find the ******* instructions. Anyone want to put me back on track before I lose what's left of my mind? (Remember, my cell phone has a rotary dial and a 6' long antenna!).


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

easiest to start a photobucket page then you just click the direct link to the pic you want and paste it into your post.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Go to "go advanced" and click on the paper clip. That will open up your browser. Self explanatory. It took me about 4 years to figure it out.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*turbo fan*

Well, finally got 'er back together, cranked it up and gave the ol' fan a test.. (Was waiting for parts- new t'stat housing, etc...). Sitting there on the slowest step of the fast idle, checked air draw in front of the radiator. Stuck my hand through the hole of the bumper and felt severe turbulence- thought I had the fan in backwards, because I never felt anything before in that area before. When I ran the test with the old flex fan- using a tissue in front of the radiator, the tissue just fell to the ground with no resistance whatsoever. NOW, that tissue just about got sucked through the fins! Stuck my notepad there, and she snagged it right out of my durned hand and lay it flat on the face of the radiator!!! (Of course, during the down time, I also made some fan shroud insulating seals, and on the front top of the radiator. Looks like she's-a gonna rain, (of course), so hopefully test drive it tomorrow.  Will attempt to post pics soon.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

Is this a clutch fan? Just wondering seems like it would be a good upgrade for my 71 if so.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*"cluck" fan*

Negative on the "cluck" fan, Mr Roboto. I personally don't care for them, especially down here in the burning sands of Texas where within a couple of minutes the engine is right up to operating temps. No sir, I don't want that fan to idle; no, not for one second. Lost horsepower be damned. A cool running condition is something that I've NOT experienced with either of these Pontiac engines (326 & 455). (Perhaps in cooler climes, it'll be perfectly swell. I'm just saying, I've had to buy a bunch of those suckers over the years. Seems like every other fool one of them had it. They aren't cheap. Never had any cooling issues with any of my other vehicles that had a steel bladed fan. I'll not buy no more! Ya can't make me!  ) I'm grasping at straws at this point, in purchasing this Cadillac fan (1966 7 blade). I like the tentative tests and just like the way it feels compared to the old flex fan. Also, I made modifications on the fan shroud, sealing it up tight, so I won't know how much cooling is the fan or shroud. Or any at all. I'm not holding my breath. As luck would have it, it's been raining and chilly the last couple of days, not exactly ideal to see if I'm going to still have any hot running issues. (Also not great for cruising with the top down). Hopefully, I'll go for a little spin on the morrow and come home happy. We'll see.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is my feeble attempt at posting pictures: 1) stripping paint-






2) MMMMM.... glossy






3)details-






Dunno if'n this'll work, but here goes...


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, up north in Chicagoland we have to worry about warming an engine up. And escaping the road salt. Bit different needs. I may do an electric ultimately, but simple/easy/JYable seems to be a nice thought to me.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*chilly*

Mr Roboto, the only modification I did to the "new fan" was that I had to elongate the 4 bolt holes. (Center hole fit like a glove). Whether or not this fan will cool any better than that crappy 6 blade flex I had (I assume it will) stands to be seen. Nevertheless, that cheesy looking flex was always in the back of my mind, when looking at the temp gauge reading 220+. I absolutely LOVE this fan- it "looks and feels right". I perish and shudder the thought at installing an electric fan. They didn't use 'em back then, and didn't run hot. Whatever it is now a days, I can't seem to put a finger on it, and it's driving me up the bloody walls! Never seen anything like it in all my born day! (Seriously)! And I know all about cold weather driving, being originally from the Adirondack Mountains. "I don't care if it's 43 below zero, and your house pipes burst, you'd better get your *** into the office NOW!" Yes. I know.






the flash was doing some weird stuff. the fan actually looks GREAT!


----------

